# Media coverage for Bimmerfest East 2003: Back on Track



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

We will have representatives from _BIMMER_, _Roundel_, _european car_, and _EuroTuner_.

Also, all pre-registered/pre-sale tickets come with FREE RAFFLE TICKETS!!!!

Prizes to be announced...


----------



## Chapel (Jul 23, 2003)

yay


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Just confirmed...

Performance BMW will be covering Bimmerfest East for the third year in a row!!

As a point of information, PBMW has found many a cover car during Bimmerfest East so if you ever wanted to get your car into a magazine, Bimmerfest East is a good place to be!!!


----------

